

Chubby Checker sues HP over penis size app - tylerlh
http://www.nbcnews.com/technology/technolog/chubby-checker-sues-hp-over-penis-size-app-1C8383682

======
noonespecial
>Willie Gary, an attorney who has already chalked up a number of large-sum
legal wins...

His attorney's name is Willie? You just can't make this stuff up.

